# would - conditional tense



## Mindlevery

Merhaba,

I need help with building conditional sentences. 
I mean for example:

*I would show you the city.*

or

*We would walk in the garden.*

I was searching around on web, but did not find useful information.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Volcano

*Hello Mindlevery

Can you first write your try? : )*


----------



## Mindlevery

Emin değilim...belki:

*Sana şehiri göstersem.*
*Bahçede gezsek.*

Doğru mu?


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Emin değilim...belki:
> 
> *Sana şehiri göstersem.*
> *Bahçede gezsek.*
> 
> Doğru mu?



*They look like suggestions or wishes.

**Sana şehiri göstersem - How about showing you the city? / I wish I showed you the city

Bahçede gezsek - How about walking around the garden? / I wish we walked around the garden*


----------



## Mindlevery

Umm, ok, but how then?


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> I need help with building conditional sentences.
> I mean for example:
> 
> *I would show you the city.*
> 
> or
> 
> *We would walk in the garden.*
> 
> I was searching around on web, but did not find useful information.
> Thanks in advance.


*
I would say:

**I would show you the city - Sana şehri gösterirdim/gösterecektim

We would walk in the garden - Bahçede dolaşırdık/dolaşıcaktık
*


----------



## Adam S.

Volcano said:


> *
> I would say:
> **We would walk in the garden - Bahçede dolaşırdık/dolaşıcaktık
> *


Böyle söylemeye nalıştık mı? 
Nayır demeyin.


----------



## Volcano

Adam S. said:


> Böyle söylemeye nalıştık mı?
> Nayır demeyin.



*Nevet *


----------



## vatrahos

How about the phrase "I would never lie to you"?

Would you say

"Sana hiçbir zaman yalan söylemezdim" or "söylemeyecektim" or do you not use the conditional in this sort of situation? Is it more common to use the indicative mood? What about the "polite request" that we have in English ("I'd like a cup of tea")? Do people normally say "bir bardak çay isterdim" or do they say more often "bir bardak çay istiyorum"?

Yardımın için teşekkürler.


----------



## Asr

Hi,

Yes indicative would be more common in the first case; i.e. "Sana asla yalan söylemem." In regards to the "polite request", we would say "Bir bardak çay alabilirim." See literally you'd translate that as "I can have a cup of tea", but that would be a polite request in Turkish. 

Hope this helps


----------



## vatrahos

Çok güzel! Teşekkürler Asr.

So we use the potential *Ebili* for polite requests? 

Is there any way then to show the difference between "Can" and "could"? For example, between

"_Can_ you open the door for me?"
("bana kapıyı açabılır mısın?")

and 

"_Could_ you open the door for me?"


----------



## Rallino

Well, if you force it you can say:

Bana kapıyı açabilir *miydiniz* lütfen? (with an additional past)

But this is too elite, you can rarely hear that, generally 

Bana kapıyı açabilir misiniz lütfen? is formal and polite enough, no need any further formalty


----------

